# to take it out or not to take it out



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I am thinking to take out the tongue ring I had done on november 2002, I am kinda tired of it cause I would really like start licking and chewing as I used to, but I fear that I may regret once I get rid of it, and there's no way I am gonna get one again after I took it out cause it was the most painful experience ever (after 1st time sex,lol)

any advice?








sorry that was stupid, I'm just looking for suggestions


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2004)

We may need some photos to help us with our decision.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

no offence your a nice girl i think but take it out m8 they look taking and 16 year old


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> We may need some photos to help us with our decision.


riiight


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I'd take it out. IMO they look stupid as hell


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

lol this shows nothing

any more


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

uh, your decision. Gettin a tongue ring doesn't hurt at all though, try a 10g reverse prince albert (through the top of the head out the hole). Way worse then a regular prince albert. They used a hollow 10 gauge needle, more like a pole to take a chunk of skin out. I almost passed out when they did it, but hey my gf loves it.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr jesus thats sick m8


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> uh, your decision. Gettin a tongue ring doesn't hurt at all though, try a 10g reverse prince albert (through the top of the head out the hole). Way worse then a regular prince albert. They used a hollow 10 gauge needle, more like a pole to take a chunk of skin out. I almost passed out when they did it, but hey my gf loves it.


 well I dont have the "endowments" to get it but I imagine how bad it can hurt 
..it hurted alot to me, I fainted


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2004)

There comes a time when things we did before no longer feels 'right' for us. Either we grow tired of them or they become untrendy or lose their appeal.

I remember when I cut off my shoulder-legnth mullet hair style. It took me years to grow it that long. I almost cried when I saw the foot long hairs on the barber shop floor! But I was getting a summer job in a cafeteria and mullets were less trendy then they used to be.

I still miss my mullet.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I say take it out. Tongue rings really f' up the inside of your teeth, they chip them and break off enamel and stuff. It's your call, but I don't really see the appeal of them. I've been with a girl with one, and I don't think it made a bit of difference on anything she 'did'.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> I would really like start licking and chewing as I used to










yeah?


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

i got an eyebrow piercing, and took it out after about a year, just got tired of looking at it sometimes. I personally dont like tongue rings anyways.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> uh, your decision. Gettin a tongue ring doesn't hurt at all though, try a 10g reverse prince albert (through the top of the head out the hole). Way worse then a regular prince albert. They used a hollow 10 gauge needle, more like a pole to take a chunk of skin out. I almost passed out when they did it, but hey my gf loves it.


 thats just not right


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Think of it this way...
What were the reasons you got it for in the first place?!

Now do those reasons still hold valid today?! And, will they reappear later on in life?

Answer those and go down that route.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

If you don't want it anymore just take it out.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

take it out b4 lightening strikes you and you die.


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

depends how old you are, and what your profession is. 
whatever that might be, i think things should be age appropriate.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

My b/f had his tongue done about eight years ago before I met him and that's the only thing I've ever seen him with. He took it out for work one day and it seriously look WEIRD without him having it in. He got it way back before it was the "cool" thing and now threatens to take it out all the time because he doesn't want to be associated with any bandwagons. I don't want him to because I like it (and no, not for that...pervs...it doesn't make any difference that way, but I like the way it looks).

As far as the pain thing, people handle and feel pain in different ways. He said that it didn't hurt much at all, but I'd probably faint from the pain (I'm a pain wussy and that's the main thing that's holding me back from getting the tats I so want). Believe it or not, he said that getting the cartilage of his ear done (12g) hurt more than his tongue (10g) and calf tattoo combined.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

jackburton said:


> lol this shows nothing
> 
> any more


 you are the doofy-est mofo i have ever seen..

tongue peircings suck.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

piercings in general suck. I see nothing cool or artistic or expressionistic about sticking metal pieces in your flesh.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

I took mine out after 2 years because my toungue was tired from playing with it all the time. And I liked kissing a lot better without it. 
Now I think they're disgusting, but you have to make your own decisions on that one. I know a girl who's had it for 10 years and still loves it.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Think of it this way...
> What were the reasons you got it for in the first place?!
> 
> Now do those reasons still hold valid today?! And, will they reappear later on in life?
> ...










Good way to look at it.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I'll let u know ..but I think i'll take it out








btw I'm turning 19 on may 31st and i'm a student; for those who asked


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> piercings in general suck. I see nothing cool or artistic or expressionistic about sticking metal pieces in your flesh.










I love all my piercings, each one has its own story too it's own reason i chose it. Thats expression to me. and when i'm tired of it, i can take it out


----------



## MWehr76364 (Jun 24, 2003)

I really like mine but i've also stretched mine out to a 4gauge and am going down to a 2gauge. I've had it done for so long I can't imagine not having it in. It has not affected me in any of my jobs as I always tell the people I have a tongue ring so once they hire me they can't tell me I need to take it out.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> watermonst3rs said:
> 
> 
> > uh, your decision. Gettin a tongue ring doesn't hurt at all though, try a 10g reverse prince albert (through the top of the head out the hole). Way worse then a regular prince albert. They used a hollow 10 gauge needle, more like a pole to take a chunk of skin out. I almost passed out when they did it, but hey my gf loves it.
> ...


 I agree, it doesn't hurt at all.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

i just got mine done last weekend on vacation . . . it diddnt hurt at all, but the swelling sucks balls. i'm just getting used to it, and eating really isnt that bad anymore. i miss being able to whistle and drink shakes through straws, but on the other hand i have an oral fixation where i am always chewing gum, smoking, eating candy, etc . . . now i dont even think about smoking, and i think it really suits me.

~Will.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

im thinking of getting one.
why cant u drink shakes out of straws?

any pros and cons like loss of feeling or hurt?


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

williambradley I'm assuming your the chick in that picture (what with the first time sex hurting coment). If so, yer way hot enough to not need a tongue ring. I think a tongue ring is something mediocre looking girls get to make themselves seem hotter to the stupidity of men. Your way too hot for a tongue ring.

And if thats not you in the picture and its the guy, guys shouldnt have tongue rings unless they eat p*ssy for a living and get paid well for their services.

yeah i said it.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Methuzela said:


> williambradley I'm assuming your the chick in that picture (what with the first time sex hurting coment). If so, yer way hot enough to not need a tongue ring. I think a tongue ring is something mediocre looking girls get to make themselves seem hotter to the stupidity of men. Your way too hot for a tongue ring.
> 
> And if thats not you in the picture and its the guy, guys shouldnt have tongue rings unless they eat p*ssy for a living and get paid well for their services.
> 
> yeah i said it.


 I am the girl, lol

and I've just taken it out. It feels great


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i took mine out after five years and hated it! it was hard to talk and i had to get used to it all over again. i just put it back it with the smallest barbell i could find and it is perfect.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Take it out.

I took mine out about 2 months at I had it put in. The damn thing was knocking the enamel of the back of my front-bottom teath. And chipped them as well.

And guess what I did yesterday, removed my lip rings. Tired of them smaking my teeth when I talk along with scraping my tongue on it when I get nervice.

(BTW: Yes I'm drunk in the picture.)


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I also heard it may causes tongue cancer after 3-4 years.. this was said to me by a doctor


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> I also heard it may causes tongue cancer after 3-4 years.. this was said to me by a doctor


 That is possible since the saliva from smoke or tobacco will get into the hole.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

chiefkyle said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > I also heard it may causes tongue cancer after 3-4 years.. this was said to me by a doctor
> ...


 I dont smoke nor drink


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think I need to se another picture with it out.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Then I don't know why he would say that. You mouth is full of bacteria that kills anything in your mouth. So I think he is bullskittin.

Don't sound logical.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

about the pain of getting your tongue pierced. i have many piecings, and three tattoos, one on my back and one on each of my ankles. i have had both lobes pierced, cartilage, NIPPLE (ouch), and my rook pierced (its a type of cartilage piercing). out of all those things (including the tattoos) the tongue hurt the worst! and the thing was that my my was still numb from novocain (i went straight from the dentist to the piercer) even with my mouth being numb, i could still feel it. the heeling is the worst part of a tongue piercing.i seriously couldnt touch the tip of my tongue to anything. it was the most painful thing. that said, i love having mine and if i ever take it out, theres no way in hell im ever getting it done again.

id keep it, but thats just me.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i think we need more pictures, with your tongue sticking out in a sexy thought-provoking way :nod:


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

i have my eyebrow and upper ear pierced, i had my lip done, took it out like 4 days after i got it pierced, couldnt stand it. food would get stuck to it, so it came out.


----------



## MWehr76364 (Jun 24, 2003)

I thought the nipple hurt the worse. Tongue pretty much no pain at all. The only pain I ever have had w/ my tongue was I got an infection in it once and it swelled up and I stretched it from a 8 to a 6 gauge in like 1 1/2weeks and when the piercer was putting the 6 gauge in it went in fine in the top but the bottom when he pushed it through made a loud popping noise that my wife heard and she was standing like 10feet away. Needless to say I was in a bad mood the rest of the day.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

take it out. i dont have one (or any pireceings)but have you ever bite down on it

when eatin and twisted the sh*t out of your tongue or anything


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> take it out. i dont have one (or any pireceings)but have you ever bite down on it
> 
> when eatin and twisted the sh*t out of your tongue or anything


 I dont think I understood. was it a question?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

my nipples didnt hurt that bad. eye brow was a joke and tongue hurt. streaching my ears from a reg. to a 6 at once wasnt too fun. that kinda hurt too. then from a 6 to a 2 too.

i would take it in and out as you please. thats what i do.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > take it out. i dont have one (or any pireceings)but have you ever bite down on it
> ...


 when your eating and bite down on the barbell and it twiste side ways twisting your

tongue


----------



## moto-x (May 13, 2004)

*Its your f*cking body make up your own mind and do as you please!*


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> chiefkyle said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


 My b/f has had his done way longer than 4 years ago and his tongue hasn't fallen off yet...


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Good decision on the tongring







and my b-day is also on may 31 but im turning 18


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

boxer said:


> im thinking of getting one.
> why cant u drink shakes out of straws?
> 
> any pros and cons like loss of feeling or hurt?










Get one m8!! I had mine done on Friday and was eatin normal again by Monday!!!! Saturday and Sunday were the hardest just gettin used 2 the different ways u have 2do things!!! As long as u use anti inflammitries it will be back 2 normal within 7days!! Just feels like a dull ache!! The actual piercing itself doesnt hurt!! Gd luck!!!







Appqarently girls go wild in the aisles!!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

In the words of Chris Rock:
If a girl has a tongue ring... she'll probably suck your d***.
If a GUY has a tongue ring... he'll probably suck you d***.


----------

